# Yoga Poses



## big_smile

Context: heading for an article about Yoga poses

Googling around, I find "_Poses de yoga" _occurring very frequently. 
However, I am not sure if it's natrual.

This thread suggests "posiciones de Yoga". However, it is being used in a full sentence and not a heading, so I am not sure if that changes things.


----------



## Mister Draken

No soy un experto, pero la palabra técnica es

asana
Del sánscr. _āsana,_ de la raíz _ās-_ 'sentarse'.


1. m. En ciertos tipos de yoga, postura corporal.


----------



## big_smile

Mister Draken said:


> No soy un experto, pero la palabra técnica es
> 
> asana
> Del sánscr. _āsana,_ de la raíz _ās-_ 'sentarse'.
> 
> 
> 1. m. En ciertos tipos de yoga, postura corporal.


Thanks! For the subject matter, I think _āsana _would be confusing, because it's aimed at beginners, so they wouldn't know what that means.


----------



## fenixpollo

Yes, _pose de yoga_ is the most common and natural way to say "asana" in Spanish.


----------



## Cenzontle

See the Google Ngram Viewer, with "posturas" high above "posiciones" or "poses".


----------



## x.y.z

Pose es para que te vean los demás.


----------



## Magazine

Cenzontle said:


> See the Google Ngram Viewer, with "posturas" high above "posiciones" or "poses".


Right 

_Posturas de yoga_...as a heading


----------



## Xiscomx

Mi experimentado profesor de yoga, argentino para más señas, cada año viaja al Nepal (Kathmandú) para realizar un cursillo de tres semanas especial para los profesores de yoga. Los distintos movimientos que realizamos, unas veces los llama '_asanas' _y otras 'ejercicios'.


----------



## Magazine

Xiscomx said:


> '_asanas'_


Xisco, si sabes de yoga me supongo que esta palabra va bien...pero yo no sabría de qué va si me dicen, anda , vamos a hacer unos asanas de yoga. 
Sin embargo "posturas de yoga" me sonaría. _Ejercicios_ también.


----------



## Mister Draken

No sabía nada de yoga, hasta que hace unos años intenté comenzar a practicarlo (luego lo dejé). En la primera sesión el profesor las llamó "asanas". Listo, cinco segundos y aprendí qué eran. Creo que siempre es mejor usar el término técnico correcto y que quien la oye por primera vez haga el gran "esfuerzo" de buscar la palabra.


----------



## Magazine

Mister Draken said:


> No sabía nada de yoga, hasta que hace unos años intenté comenzar a practicarlo


Esa es la clave, tú lo hiciste...y es evidente que oíste la palabrita ya empezado el curso. 
Aquí hablamos de un anuncio, concretamente el título. Si usamos sin más "Asanas de yoga" la gente que no sabe nada de yoga no tiene ni idea de qué hablas.


----------



## swift

Me cuesta entender el argumento de Magazine. Toda persona que aprende un tema nuevo se topará alguna vez con una palabra desconocida que formará parte del tecnolecto de dicha disciplina o rama de especialidad. Además, por tratarse de un título, es de suponer que habrá otros elementos textuales y paratextuales que ayudarán a solventar la duda semántica sin mayor apuro.


----------



## fenixpollo

Si el texto original no utiliza el sanscrito, no veo por qué su traducción lo haría. Ya que el texto original en inglés utiliza una palabra del inglés, pienso que la traducción al español debería usar una palabra del español.

Si la gente va a una clase de yoga, aprendarán asana tal y como lo hizo Mr. Draken. No tienen que aprenderlo de este artículo que Big Smile está traduciendo.

Yo creo "pose" es más común en mis clases de yoga por su semejanza al inglés. Yo tomo la palabra de Cenzontle, Magazine y los otros que optan por *postura* y retiro mi sugerencia anterior.


----------



## swift

El que no se use el término técnico en inglés tampoco es óbice para no emplearlo en la traducción. Es una cuestión más estilística que otra cosa.


----------



## elroy

Yes, but I feel like "asana" in both languages is more or less the same register, and "pose" in English is definitely a different, distinct register from "asana."  I suspect the same goes for "postura" versus "asana" in Spanish, and I suspect that "pose" and "postura" are similar in register.  Unless I'm wrong about this, translating "pose" as "asana" would introduce a significant and unjustified shift in register.  "postura" was the word that immediately occurred to me when I saw this thread.

Someone who knows nothing about yoga may read the title of the article and not know _exactly_ what "pose"/"postura" means in the context of yoga, but "pose" and "postura" are familiar everyday words, so at least he'd have some sense of what might be meant.  "asana," on the other hand, would be completely alien and opaque.


----------



## swift

Por eso digo que es un asunto estilístico (o diafásico).


----------



## Xiscomx

En estos cuarenta últimos años jamás he oído a mi profesor referirse a poses, sí a posturas o posiciones; como he dicho antes, casi siempre se refiere a 'movimientos', 'ejercicios' o 'asanas'; además, cada ejercicio se nombra, unas veces con el nombre original, otras en español, y algunos en sánscrito y español, explicando cada vez los efectos que produce en el cuerpo, mente o espíritu. Según el profesor, el yoga tiene más de ocho mil ejercicios y cada uno tiene distintos movimientos. Una clase tiene una duración de cincuenta y cinco minutos; hay 4 movimientos que son fijos en cada clase: saludo al sol, cirsa, respiraciones (pranayamas) parciales y completas y la relajación final o Sabasana; otros se van alternando con la finalidad de ejercitar todos los músculos y partes del cuerpo en cada clase: Utthita Trikornasana o postura de la cobra, Marjaryasana o postura del gato... No tengo recuerdo de haber repetido en una clase los mismos movimientos de otra. A cada ejercicio le siguen unos minutos de relajación, puesto que se intenta evitar en todo momento la sudoración y el cansancio.

El yoga es tan suave, tranquilo, pausado, que algunas personas de temple inquieto no lo pueden aguantar, y lo dejan a los pocos días. El yoga me ayudó a superar _in extremis _un estado crítico depresivo y ser desahuciado por varios médicos.

Un saludo.


----------



## swift

Encuentro “posiciones” preferible a “poses”, por un amplio margen.


----------



## elroy

¿Y “posturas”?


----------



## swift

Me suena más a algo que se leería en un artículo sobre ergonomía o salud ocupacional. 😂


----------



## Marsianitoh

"Posturas de yoga" es lo que se oye por aquí cuando no se utiliza "asana".


----------



## Magazine

fenixpollo said:


> Si la gente va a una clase de yoga, aprendarán asana tal y como lo hizo Mr. Draken. No tienen que aprenderlo de este artículo que Big Smile está traduciendo.





elroy said:


> Someone who knows nothing about yoga may read the title of the article and not know _exactly_ what "pose"/"postura" means in the context of yoga
> ....."asana," on the other hand, would be completely alien and opaque.


Totalmente opaco, esa es la palabra. 
La persona que lee esto tiene que entender directamente de lo que se trata. Personalmente no sabría ni de que iba la cosa si leo asana, la verdad, no lo he oído nunca.


----------



## elroy

¿En qué sílaba se acentúa la palabra "asana" en castellano? En inglés es esdrújula. De ser así en castellano también, entonces ¿no debería escribirse "ásana" con tilde? ¿O es que es llana en castellano?

Aparte de eso me llama la atención que "asana" sea masculina, igual que "yoga", aunque las dos terminan en -a. Sé que en el caso de algunas palabras que terminan en -a y son masculinas (como "tema"), eso se debe a que sean de origen griego. ¿Qué tal las palabras de origen sánscrita? ¿También son mayoritariamente o exclusivamente masculinas las que terminan en -a? Aparte de "yoga" y "asana" se me ocurren "pranayama" y "mudra".


----------



## Xiscomx

Magazine said:


> Totalmente opaco, esa es la palabra.
> La persona que lee esto tiene que entender directamente de lo que se trata. Personalmente no sabría ni de que iba la cosa si leo asana, la verdad, no lo he oído nunca.


En algún momento de mi vida debí aprender y familiarizar qué significaba yoga, pilates... y más cercanamente escrache, bolardo... y tantísimas otras... Todo tiene un principio..., pero mejor te lo explica, el compañero de algunos forenses, @swift:


swift said:


> Me cuesta entender el argumento de Magazine. Toda persona que aprende un tema nuevo se topará alguna vez con una palabra desconocida que formará parte del tecnolecto de dicha disciplina o rama de especialidad. Además, por tratarse de un título, es de suponer que habrá otros elementos textuales y paratextuales que ayudarán a solventar la duda semántica sin mayor apuro.


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Creo que en el original en inglés no se pretende que uno llegue sabiendo la terminología. Por lo tanto, yo sugiero traducir "yoga poses" como "posiciones de yoga".


----------



## Agró

elroy said:


> ¿En qué sílaba se acentúa la palabra "asana" en castellano? En inglés es esdrújula. De ser así en castellano también, entonces ¿no debería escribirse "ásana" con tilde? ¿O es que es llana en castellano?
> 
> Aparte de eso me llama la atención que "asana" sea masculina, igual que "yoga", aunque las dos terminan en -e. Sé que en el caso de algunas palabras que terminan en -a y son masculinas (como "tema"), eso se debe a que sean de origen griego. ¿Qué tal las palabras de origen sánscrita sánscrit*o*? ¿También son mayoritariamente o exclusivamente masculinas las que terminan en -a? Aparte de "yoga" y "asana" se me ocurren "pranayama" y "mudra".


Es llana aSAna y masculina, según el DLE.


----------



## elroy

¡Gracias! Sí, ya sabía que era masculina. Mi pregunta es si se trata de un patrón de las palabras de origen sánscrito que terminan en -a.


----------



## Agró

elroy said:


> ¡Gracias! Sí, ya sabía que era masculina. Mi pregunta es si se trata de un patrón de las palabras de origen sánscrito que terminan en -a.


En general son masculinas:
avatar, marajá, rajá, yoga, karma, chacra, mantra, tantra, nirvana, ajedrez, añil...
La laca, en cambio, quedó femenina.


----------



## big_smile

Thanks for all the help. And the Google Ngram Viewer is especially useful, so thanks for that!


----------



## Magazine

swift said:


> Me cuesta entender el argumento de Magazine. Toda persona que aprende un tema nuevo se topará alguna vez con una palabra desconocida que formará parte del tecnolecto de dicha disciplina o rama de especialidad. Además, por tratarse de un título, es de suponer que habrá otros elementos textuales y paratextuales que ayudarán a solventar la duda semántica sin mayor apuro.


El "heading" debe se inteligible , y debe explicar claramente lo que va a encontrar el turista (lo ha explicado bigs mile en otros mensajes muy similares) . Esa disciplina se llama yoga, la palabra asana, como se lee en casi todos los mensajes, es ampliamente desconocida.
De hecho, Fenixpollo da yoga y no se usa asana sino _poses_ derivado del inglés. Así que probablemente en Estados Unidos sea aún menos adecuado usar _asana_ que aquí.

De cualquier manera, BigSmile ya ha elegido la palabra que le parece más adecuada.

un saludo a todos


----------



## swift

Si fuese una palabra aislada dentro de un texto que habla sobre cualquier otra cosa, quizá cabría preguntarse si el lector promedio entendería el término. Pero tratándose de un:


big_smile said:


> heading for an article about Yoga poses


Es de esperarse que el término quede aclarado en el resto del texto. Así funciona la lectura didáctica: con elementos textuales y paratextuales, apoyos visuales, etc.


----------



## Mister Draken

¿Es una buena o una mala cubierta de libro? ¿no se vende porque las personas salen corriendo al no saber qué es una asana o las personas intentan averiguar más dado que el yoga ya es de su interés?


----------



## elroy

Se trata de traducir "pose", y no "asana". Como existen palabras en español que tienen el mismo significado que "pose" y además son del mismo registro, no le veo el sentido en elegir "asana" como traducción en este caso.


----------



## Marsianitoh

Si en el texto original pusiera " asana", como en la tapa de ese libro, no habría problema en poner "asana" en castellano también, pero en el texto en inglés pone " yoga poses", en mi variante de castellano,  "posturas de yoga" ( término muy común).


----------



## Lyrica_Soundbite

Encontré estos dos ejemplos donde traducen "poses" como "poses" y "posturas". Yo me decanto por "posturas"


----------



## swift

De tener que elegir entre “poses” y “posturas”, me quedaría con la segunda.


----------

